

Investment Thesis for a University Incubator - paulorlando
http://startupsunplugged.com/startup-programs/investment-thesis-university-incubator/

======
j4pe
What's the level of demand for spots in the incubator? It seems that a
university-specific community would be small enough that optimizing for just
one of the factors mentioned (teams, for instance) is enough to winnow the
applicant pool to a reasonable size, if applied stringently enough. It's only
when you get up to a YC level of demand where you need additional judgement
criteria.

Or maybe the USC community is just huge?

~~~
paulorlando
The USC community is big, but of course smaller than what other non-university
programs can take (the world). It's not really a problem of winnowing the
applicant pool, it's more of a problem of creating something that makes sense
for the participants. One piece of that is not only looking at tech
businesses. While YC and other accelerators have to think of financial
returns, a university program that is not taking equity can think of other
benefits.

